# BIG Standard Poodles?



## jak

He must have been amazing,

There is a black standard in Clyde (where our holiday house is) and he is the same. I think he was the runt also.
When I first saw him, I couldn't believe it, just HUGE!!!


----------



## spoofan

It might look great but standard poodles are not supposed to be this big.
A spoo this tall would likely be prone to many health problems down the road.

Great Danes are beautiful dogs.
A friend of mine is obsessed with the breed,but sadly they die quite young.
He has had many and the oldest lived to be 7 years.


----------



## cbrand

Yikes! At 32" I hope he has had a prophylactic gastropexy done. That is just bloat waiting to happen.

Even though we technically have no outside height limit in our standard, that dog is seriously over-sized and will probably have health issues because of it. 

On top of this, a dog that size is simply less athletic than a more typically sized poodle. I would be willing to guess that my 21".... 35 lbs Standard bitch can run faster, jump higher and jog longer than a poodle that size.

You need to explain to your husband that bigger is not better.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

I would just like to say that I am not so sure about all these comments.
I go to another board and their are a few poodles that are quite large and over 80 lbs 
I don't recall reading health issues other then regular aging.


----------



## Aidan

I believe I have heard larger than normal Standard Poodles called "Royal Standard Poodles" here is one website I found: http://www.redroyalstandards.com/

It doesn't seem to be an official name but that might be a way of finding one.

The problem with breeding dogs bigger (or even smaller) it can lead to health issues. You can find people selling King Shepherds, basically a HUGE German Shepherd weighing at around 120lbs etc... or giant alaskan malamutes and while they are beautiful you are going to run into problems later on it's almost impossible to avoid.

That doesn't mean you shouldn't look for one but just be aware of the possibility.


----------



## Aidan

Oh and this is Cosmo, he is an 85lb huge standard poodle I groom every few weeks, he's a wonderful boy!


----------



## Purple Poodle

A "Royal" poodle is no different then a "Tea Cup" Poodle; its just a marketing ploy to make people want over sized dogs.

I groom a couple of "royal" standards and they are sway backed, have bad hips/elbows and ear problems. 

Anyhoo, big dogs are great but get one thats suppose to be that big 

It would have been a site I'm sure!


----------



## Emily-By

What would be on the healthy side of big?


----------



## Purple Poodle

Well my female Standard is about 55lbs and she is bigger then her half brother. I would say for a large Standard no more 65/70lbs. I would make sure the sire and dame passed hips and elbows with flying clolors.


----------



## jak

I think royal standard poodles developed from the french name for standard poodles, 'Caniche Royale', which literally translates to 'Royal Poodle'.

Miniature: Caniche Moyen - Medium Poodle

Toy: Caniche Nain - Dwarf Poodle

And thus it has developed into a marketing ploy along with the 'Tea-cup' as smaller toys were likened to a teacup


----------



## Harley_chik

I would avoid any breeder that breeds specifically for a bigger size. If you really want a larger Poodle, you will have to put the word out with reputable breeders and hope they get a larger puppy as a fluke. However, you mentioned that this dog had been the runt (someone else mentioned a similar experience) so it may be very difficult for a breeder to know whether a pup is going to be big or not. 

I think your best bet is to check into rescue! The dogs are usually full grown or close too it, so you will be able to see their adult size. You can also get some idea of certain health problems at that age. Check out petfinder and put in some application with different poodle rescues. Ask them to contact you when they get a larger dog.

I just searched and came up with several in the North West US. Not sure what part of Canada you're in but you should check it out. If you're open to Poodle mixes all the better.


----------



## Aidan

If your husband doesnt like the idea of a poodle sometimes you can find labradoodles and goldendoodles through rescue as well or you can also go through a breeder. I've seen some pretty huge labradoodles.


----------



## Pamela

I thought I remembered ginger's grandfather at the leatherstocking kennels to be very large - in fact I was worried that Ginger would be too big but she isnt. What do you think Spoospirit - was he as big as I remember from 4 years ago lol


----------



## cbrand

Aidan said:


> If your husband doesnt like the idea of a poodle sometimes you can find labradoodles and goldendoodles through rescue as well or you can also go through a breeder. I've seen some pretty huge labradoodles.


But the Doodles do not have the same great temperament as Standard Poodles. I live in an area where Doodles are very popular and I find them hyper, impulsive and generally lacking doggie social skills (they don't seem to read other dogs well). Oh and the ones I've seen are generally not good off leash. They tend to take off.

As far as the size of a well bred poodle, you will not typically find a bitch over 24" and most of your boys will be around 25"-26". There are aberrations. My Sabrina's breeder was showing a boy this last weekend who is 28". He is nice and she will finish him, but I doubt anyone will ever breed to him because breeders don't want dogs that large.

And that is the problem with trying to get a really big dog. Good breeders don't breed for them and it is hard to tell at 8 weeks if a puppy will go oversized. The above dog's sire was only 24.5"

There are some dogs and lines that are known for producing larger poodles. The ones that come to mind are:
Dawin Poodles
Poodles sired by Barbican Filagree Future
and this breeder has a large boy she is breeding http://www.luminarystandardpoodles.com/page41.html


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I have to agree about the large poodles. I agree they are striking (as long as they are not sway back and overweight like most ive seen) and beautiful! But, they are not what a poodle should be. My boy is 28 1/2" and 73lbs. He is big for a poodle. He came from a nice breeder who wasnt breeding for height. He just turned out big, but he is nicely perportioned. I think Riley is beautiful and a nice looking dog, but i will go for a smaller standard next time.


----------



## jester's mom

Pamela said:


> I thought I remembered ginger's grandfather at the leatherstocking kennels to be very large - in fact I was worried that Ginger would be too big but she isnt. What do you think Spoospirit - was he as big as I remember from 4 years ago lol


Who is Ginger's grandfather? I have to say, most of the one's we saw were standard sized. Kismet was the largest that we saw and he was a good size boy but not overly large, I believe he was 27" and 75lbs. Most of the others we saw were in the 24" - 26" range and I would think between 50 - 65lbs. They all were solid boned though, not light boned, light bodied stock.


----------



## roxy25

I agree with , with most have said. 

Just because the standard has no height limited. I don't believe we need to go around breeding 30" plus dogs. 

This is a big issue within American pit bull terriers. The standard does not give a specific height range. They do give a weight range but then it says "Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy. "

So this is why people have these now 










thank god they are calling these dogs another breed and have started their own kennel club !:flute:


----------



## WonderPup

that dog looks like it would be uncomfortable Roxy... though I am sure he/she is impressive to look at in person. 

I have a big boy standard as well as two "royals" that I groom. The lady with the royal poodles (haha, their names are actualy royal and regal) has been breeding them. Neither is a very impressive example of the breed and the other, and larger, or the two does have joint issues. Though one cannot reasonably blame that soley on his size since he is from a BYB who never health tests anything. I owuld imagine that dogs being bred to be that over sized might be prone to some of the same health and life span issues as the giant breeds the closer that get in size to them. Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## roxy25

WonderPup said:


> that dog looks like it would be uncomfortable Roxy... though I am sure he/she is impressive to look at in person.
> 
> I have a big boy standard as well as two "royals" that I groom. The lady with the royal poodles (haha, their names are actualy royal and regal) has been breeding them. Neither is a very impressive example of the breed and the other, and larger, or the two does have joint issues. Though one cannot reasonably blame that soley on his size since he is from a BYB who never health tests anything. I owuld imagine that dogs being bred to be that over sized might be prone to some of the same health and life span issues as the giant breeds the closer that get in size to them. Why wouldn't they be?



That dog is disgusting to look at ,sorry if I wanted a baby blue hippo I would have gone to the zoo lol This breed has serious health issues but Money is the root of all evil. This breed can fetch 5k plus for a puppy ! 

This is why they are now called American bully's this is the result of fad breeding and breeding not to standard. 

All of these gimmicks " tea cup " "royal " " blue nose" red nose" is very similar.


----------



## SECRETO

Karen Sisco at Sisco's Distinctive Poodles has oversized standard puppies avaialble from time to time. I was going to purchase a oversized white male last year that would of been mainly a UKC show prospect. Her dogs are AKC registered and she is a reputable breeder. 

Her website is....siscospoodles.com


----------



## onlypoodles4me

My baby boy SP (15 months) is huge. His parents are of normal size, his littermates are all within the smaller range for SPs. 
He weighs in at 80 lbs and is THICK. Not really tall, just very heavy boned, big big feet. In fact when I went to pick a puppy, I knew I wanted large, and very laid back. He is exactly that. She said he is a throwback to the old english working type of standard. He looks nothing like what she normally produces. (he was my 4th from the same breeder/line)
Just a few months ago my breeder offered me my boys litterbrother. He is barely 40 lbs! It is amazing to see the difference between the two boys!


----------



## Poodle Lover

Onlypoodles4me,

We need to see a close-up of your boy.


----------



## onlypoodles4me

Here is a picture of my boys who are littermates, side by side....80 lbs and 40 lbs.


----------



## puppylove

Yikes! Were they noticeably different as puppies? Was the bigger one alot bigger at birth than the others?


----------



## onlypoodles4me

Yes, the big one was clearly going to be a big boy. Most of the others in the litter are the size of my little white boy "jack"
I had told my breeder I wanted a big laid back male. She told me she knew exactly the puppy I would choose. When we made the trip (3 hours away) I took one look at the litter, and knew he was the one. He just sat there looking at me like, with his tail wagging slowly. I picked him up and his tail never stopped, and he just totally relaxed in my arms. To be fair I picked up the other males, but they were just ok compared to him. With this poodle I was choosing him strictly on temperment and he has got the nicest mellow personality you could ever want.
A year later, after I lost my apricot mini, my breeder offered me Jack. He had been sold to an older gentleman who had some health issues and was forced to return him to the breeder. I had seen him as a pup but cant really remember who was who.


----------



## Bella's Momma

onlypoodles4me said:


> Here is a picture of my boys who are littermates, side by side....80 lbs and 40 lbs.


Wow. Very Cool. So does one of them seem to be more dominant? Just curious b/c I've known people with a big and a little (though littler than your Jack) combination and the little one rules the roost!


----------



## onlypoodles4me

Neither seems to be dominant at this point. Thier older half sister is the dominant one.
Jack was very subdued when we got him and continues to come out of his shell. They play together constantly. I would never choose to have to puppies at the same time, but since they came a year apart even though the same litter, has worked out well.


----------



## Bella's Momma

onlypoodles4me said:


> Neither seems to be dominant at this point. Thier older half sister is the dominant one.


hahaha! Of course!


----------



## Bella's Momma

Wow. I cannot imagine an 80+ pound poodle! Bella is 49 pounds and is HUGE to me! Bigger than my lab ever was (not in weight, but in stature). Poodles seem to be really lightweight for their size, as a breed, so this just boggles my mind.


----------



## Bella's Momma

onlypoodles4me said:


> Here is a picture of my boys who are littermates, side by side....80 lbs and 40 lbs.


LOL, I remember seeing this photo before. It always cracks me up. Thank you!


----------



## 814

Gingers brother Chili is 29 in and 80 pounds. He is very pretty, well put together and a very smooth mover. The only thing about him is he is has a lot of skin around the neck and very long ears. He was the only one in the litter like this and when they were out together when they were puppies people didn't believe they were litter mates. I think the big ones make great pets, I haven't heard of them having anymore health problems. I don't think it's a good idea to breed for oversize. I think Ginger is the perfect size being 22 inches and 40 lb, but the big ones do crop up from time to time and for my friend Debby he is the perfect poo, very sweet, and smart. that pic does remind me of Ginger and her bro, very funny.


----------



## louise

My first standard was a female who was 70 lbs. I didn't know any better and thought that was normal at the time. She was a wonderful dog, great personality and lived to be nearly 15, with few health issues. Our next standard was 50 lbs and I was disappointed she wasn't larger. I then came to learn that is more the norm. She lived to be 13. I am now looking for a new puppy and hope to find one on the larger side (maybe 60 lbs). I'm generally asking how big mom and dad are, and trying to avoid litters with smaller parents. Not sure if that is a good strategy or not, but not finding many larger poodles.


----------



## Sookster

Bella's Momma said:


> Poodles seem to be really lightweight for their size, as a breed, so this just boggles my mind.


I have definitely noticed this! Sonya was taller than my roommate's lab. Sonya weighed in at a grand total of 35lb soaking wet at 1.5 years old. The lab, similar age, was around 60lb. 

Bridgette is 6 months and 28lb. Our lab service pups are usually at least 50, sometimes more at this age. She's as tall (taller than some) as they are, but significantly lighter weight. Poodles just don't seem to be as dense as other breeds. 

Nova is a big, big girl. She's almost 28 inches tall. She was 82 lb when she came to me, but we VERY overweight. She now weight 62 lb, and her ideal weight is closer to 65-67 (we are working on this; she lost the last 10 lb or so extremely quickly and now it's been a struggle getting her back up; no idea how she ever got that fat). 

Nova is about 3 inches taller at the shoulder than our lab, Juniper. He is 85lb, she should be around 65. I think any other breed of dog as big as she is would be 90-100lb easy. 

While I like Nova's size and think she is wonderful, I preferred Sonya's size (22 inches and 35lb) and when I get another standard, I will choose a more moderately sized one. I worry myself to death about bloat and joint problems, and I don't think you have to worry so much about these things with smaller dogs.


----------



## littlebluetrike

For the one that commented on the doodle temperament that all depends on individual dogs, the breeders and how old where the ones you met. Labradors take longer to mature.people say 2 1/2 or 3 before their brain comes in. Otherwise my labradoodle calmed down and was just as layback as my standard at age 1 and my wired haired pointer at age two. Golden doodles are awesome dogs as well my friend has one as her service dog and she is very civil with her owner. The ones I've worked on at the groomers were happy to stand in place without leads to let me work on them


----------



## outwest

I saw a parti poodle at a UKC show that was the size of a female great dane. He was enormous! There is also a black standard that goes to the same groomer as Bonnie that is huge, too. They call him a royal standard and they bought him because he was supposed to be big. There is no actual royal standard, but it is a name byb's use to designate their giant poodles. 

Huge standards are out there, but they tend to have health issues. The one that goes to the groomer is 9 and has bad hip dysplasia. They have a ramp for him to get up on the table as they can't lift him. The owner and I were talking once when we showed up at the same time. She said she wouldn't buy another big one because he has had health issues from it and bloated at 7 years old, too. 

I have a small standard at 22 inches and 38 pounds. I prefer this size as she is more physically agile, solid yet very prancy. I do like the full sized standards, though. I may get one eventually one way or another. 

Most standard are good sized dogs naturally. 25/26 inches tall is a big dog and well within the normal range for a standard. Can you show him a full sized standard? They aren't small dogs by any means. They are much healthier than the giant ones.


----------



## ladybird

I'm wondering how big my puppy will get. His mum is around 25 inches tall and his dad a little bigger (around 26 inches), and right now he just hit 5 months old and is 20 inches tall and 34lbs. How much bigger could I expect him to get? Will he reach his parent's height at around 25-26 inches?


----------



## SarainPA

I have seen some very large Poodles that have come from good breeders - none of which were breding for size. 

Bloat is an extra large one is def. more of an issue!

Thanks to great cardio testing and selective breeding, many Great Danes are now living to be 9 or 10 even 11 years old. They can be such wonderful dogs ...again, it def. pays to search out a breeder who tests for cardio problems yearly.


----------



## poodlesplease

ladybird said:


> I'm wondering how big my puppy will get. His mum is around 25 inches tall and his dad a little bigger (around 26 inches), and right now he just hit 5 months old and is 20 inches tall and 34lbs. How much bigger could I expect him to get? Will he reach his parent's height at around 25-26 inches?


Maybe my brain is off, but I thought I saw a height/weight age chart on growth curve for poodles somewhere on this board. If so, if someone who remembers can post a link that would be great.

I know you can never really be sure, but I would like to know a ball park too just for fun. My girl was the second largest girl and smaller than both boys. There were three girls slightly smaller and one that was definitely the smallest of the litter. For instance at almost 10 weeks she was ~13lbs, her smaller sisters were 12lbs, and her big sister was almost 15lbs. On I ramble...


----------



## 3dogs

I think those of us that like the Smaller Spoos21" under, have just as much difficulty as those that like the larger 27"+ I personally love the small ones & am in the hunt at some point for another small Spoo. I love mine he is 22" & 37lbs now but 19-20" would be great as well. I think you just have to search as hard as those of us who like the small ones. 1- get referrals from people, like on this sight, 2- talk to the breeders themselves they sometimes have dogs that end up too big. 3- don't be in a rush, anyone makes rash decisions when in a rush, 4- if size is that important than go with an adult dog where height & weight is already known (I did with Rescue). Good luck in your Search.


----------



## LEUllman

Looking for a BIG spoo? Southern California Poodle Rescue has one right now:

*MINNESOTA---Black Standard Male*



> MINNESOTA is a two year old black Standard Poodle male. He's a big boy--28" and 64 pounds. He likes other dogs, people (including kids) and is housebroken. He is AKC registered, has had basic obedience and is extremely sweet and well-behaved. Unfortunately, his owners can no longer afford to care for Minnesota and have made the difficult decision to find him a better situation.-


----------



## Mallhopper

I didn't choose Bentley because he was huge, as a matter of fact, we chose him from pictures and my husband drove the 3 hours to pick him up for us. He said Bentley's dad was BIG, but the mom was normal size. The dad was a show dog with long hair like Bentley's and I think that makes them look big. He is already 42lbs. at 5 months, so I'm sure I'm in for a big boy! But health problems or not, he's allll mine.


----------



## Countryboy

I couldn't sit in this chair any more. They were lickin' me on the top of the head!


----------



## Mallhopper

Countryboy said:


> I couldn't sit in this chair any more. They were lickin' me on the top of the head!
> 
> Hahaha! Now that's funny!


----------

